
Skyliner is shutting down and our team is joining MailChimp - transitorykris
https://blog.skyliner.io/skyliner-is-shutting-down-and-our-team-is-joining-mailchimp-80ef97848e43
======
mwcampbell
Given that Convox is older than Skyliner, I wonder if the Skyliner team look
ad Convox and can point out any features that distinguish Skyliner from
Convox. Looking at both from the outside, I can see two:

1\. Skyliner sets up AWS application load balancers, whereas Convox only
supports classic ELBs (though the Convox team bogged about a proof-of-concept
ALB integration several months ago).

2\. Whereas Convox uses ECS, Skyliner runs each container in its own EC2
instance (using a standard Amazon Linux AMI plus DOcker). So in that respect,
Skyliner's run-time configuration is simpler, though it might not use AWS
resources as efficiently.

I wonder if there are more subtle differences in the way that Skyliner deploys
an application compared to Convox.

